# Jerel Mcneal waived



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Clips just released him, this is the type of guy i would love to see us go and get and just stash in the d-league for a couple of seasons, unfortunately i dont hink we have to roster flexibility to do so.. so here's hoping Gadzuric falls into a deep canyon somewhere and a spot opens up


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

basel2dope said:


> Clips just released him, this is the type of guy i would love to see us go and get and just stash in the d-league for a couple of seasons, unfortunately i dont hink we have to roster flexibility to do so.. *so here's hoping Gadzuric falls into a deep canyon somewhere and a spot opens up*


I second this. I would love to have McNeal at some point.


----------

